# make your own drag for the pasture?



## 4horses

I'm hoping to buy or make a drag for my pasture. I saw one for sale for $160 used on craigslist. I've heard of people making their own out of chain link fencing, or using an old gate. 

Any ideas? I would be using the lawn mower to tow it. I could just run over manure with the mower but if I break the blades my dad would not be happy!

Should I be concerned about the manure creating a mud pit? The horses have a designated pile they all use on a daily basis. I usually just muck it by hand, but it is so time consuming!

How well do drags handle uneven ground and roots? The area under the tree is all roots! Which leads downhill and the area is eroded.


----------



## Lockwood

I'm not sure if this would work in your terrain, but several years ago I took 3 cattle panels, stacked on top of each other, and hooked them to my tractor with chains and used them as a drag. My goal at the time was to work grass seed down into a clumpy mowed pasture though, not drag manure. 
But, based on watching how it functioned (great for my need) it could spread some manure out...maybe. Turning took some room though and it was a good thing I had plenty or room to maneuver. 

However, I would be worried in that you are doing this on a mower and that whatever it is you end up using (fence panel, drag, chain link) could catch on something stubborn (root) and flip your mower.


----------



## SueNH

Kolpin 48" Light Duty Drag Harrow 86840 by Kolpin Powersports, Inc for $84.97 : Rural King

That's a small one suited for lawn tractors but it will still get caught on things.


----------



## lostastirrup

At the barn where I work the drag is a piece of a railroad with the ties still in and then a piece of chain-link behind it. It's dragged behind a four wheeler and seems to really break up the ground well. But we just use it for the arena, my guess is that the railroad would be a lot overkill for a pasture- and damaging too, the chain link by itself would work well i think though. It's cheep so it might be worth just trying it.


----------



## gssw5

I have three tires bolted together that I tied some rope to and drag around behind the lawn mower, it works great and it was pretty much free. I drag to spread manure and smooth my arena out with it, I have never had it get caught on anything.


----------



## Saddlebag

An old box spring with the cloth burned off. It can be pulled behind a quad or riding mower. I tie a rope to the front corners of the spring. If the unit catches on something it will bounce rather than you coming to a sudden stop. It busts up the manure nicely and it's free. One lasts me about 5 years. I call the guy at the dump to save one for me. This year I need to replace the old one.


----------



## SueNH

Saddlebag if you ever wander southeast I've got an old metal box spring leaning up against the small shed you can have. 
I was going to use it but my horses really don't go in the field much. Older mares...they have definite toilet spots.
Just as easy for me to rake up the spot and dump it where some ancestor was mining gravel and fill a bunch of dips and holes.


----------



## Rizzo

Everyone has nailed it with the box springs "just got done doing both dry lots" lol. Or in a pinch I've used a wood pallet. You'll want to take some of the boards that are face down off and it will hold some dirt but it helps get it into piles to remove with the tractor/by hand. If the box spring is too light "bounces" just throw a couple cinder blocks on em. You want to be careful how fast you do it, snags roots, etc and it'll fly.


----------



## TimWhit91

A small piece of chain link fence. I have a 3x3 piece with cinderblocks tied on top that I drag behind the 4-wheeler. It works great for dragging the arena and spreading poop in the pastures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811

We use the chain link fence method pulled with the riding mower. Works great!


----------



## BowmanFarms

We also use the chain link fence method and it works great... we put cinderblocks on it to weigh it down some, pulled with a small lawnmower


----------



## Saddlebag

This year I may buy a bagger for the lawn tractor. Once the manure has been scattered and is dry the mower will pick it up. Great for the garden.


----------



## waresbear

My husband pulls a heavy log behind the skidsteer, works excellent. Even works for harrowing the riding arena. And it was free, I like free.


----------



## QtrBel

We use a length of chain link with heavy pipe at both ends to weight it down. Needs some room to maneuver but as long as you don't turn sharp it works really well. It can be attached to my child's 4wheeler and this is his job.


----------



## 4hoofbeat

i've seen chain link sections used at a couple barns. One used a cinder block tied on top of it for extra weight across the bumpy sections of the field.


----------

